# Werbetrommel für offene Gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester :-)



## kleinmolli70 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieses Wochenende sind in Schleswig Holstein viele Gärten offen , und ich wollt euch mal den Garten meiner Schwester ans Herz legen ,der liebevoll gestaltet wird von meiner Schwester und mein Schwager .
Es lohnt sich und ich persönlich bin jedesmal hin und weg wenn ich dort bin , Entspannung pur , Natur pur .....

Hier ist ein Link von den vielen Gärten die an diesen Wochenende offen sind Nr 235 ist meine Schwester Elke Hagen

http://offenergarten.de/teilnehmer/lauenburg/235-elke-hagen/


und hier Bilder die ich heute bei Ihr gemacht habe ...

Also an alle Schleswig Holsteiner die nichts besseres vor haben dieses Wochenende , ab ins beet , Anschauen lohnt sich


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

und hier noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Dodi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

Moin Petra,

danke für den Hinweis! 
Finde ich toll, wenn man mal andere Gärten besichtigen kann, um sich Anregungen holen zu können. Jeder hat doch eine andere Vorstellung von Gartengestaltung, kommt ja auch auf das Platzangebot und den eigenen Geschmack an.

Leider habe ich dieses WE keine Zeit... 

P.S.: Der Garten Deiner Schwester ist toll!


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

ja ist was tolles , solltest dich auch mal anmelden im nächsten jahr und dein garten auf machen , denn euer garten ist ja auch ein traum


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

Hallo Petra,

halte Deine Beiträge doch mal ein wenig lesefreundlicher. Deinen eigenen Text musst Du wirklich nicht noch mal zitieren. Außerdem setze die Bilder bitte in Zukunft nebeneinander und nicht jedes untereinander. Du verlängerst die Seiten unnötig und das ständige Scrollen nervt die Betrachter. Den entsprechenden Umbruch passt der Browser dann schon dem jeweiligen Monitor an. Danke.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

ok SORRY

ich scheine hier wirklich nur zu nerven ,
tut mir leid !

kommt nicht mehr vor !


----------



## Dodi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

Hallo Petra,



> solltest dich auch mal anmelden im nächsten jahr und dein garten auf machen , denn euer garten ist ja auch ein traum



Oh, dankeschön! Ich werd's mir mal überlegen... 



> ich scheine hier wirklich nur zu nerven ,
> tut mir leid !
> 
> kommt nicht mehr vor !



Nein, Du nervst *nicht*! 

Bitte nicht böse sein , war von Christine sicher nicht so gemeint, sie hat halt "userfreundlich" gedacht.


----------



## Pammler (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

Gibts sowas auch in Sachsen oder Oberfranken?


----------



## Eugen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene Gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *

Hi Torsten

am nächste WE läuft sowas hier in Badisch Franken und dem angrenzenden Unterfranken.
In der Pfalz gibt es das schon seit Jahren.
Und wenn ich micht recht erinnere,war im letzten Jahr sowas auch im Raum Bamberg.


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Werbetrommel für offene gärten in Schlesweg Holstein bei meiner Schwester *



Dodi schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein , war von Christine sicher nicht so gemeint, sie hat halt "userfreundlich" gedacht.



Hallo Petra,

es ist genau, wie Dodi schreibt. Ich meinte nicht Dich sondern die Sache an sich (gilt übrigens auch für andere User). 
Wenn Du Dich persönlich angegriffen gefühlt haben solltest, tut es mir sehr leid, so war es nicht gemeint. 

So  und nun zeig uns ruhig ein paar mehr Bilder (aber nebeneinander )


----------

